# [iPad2] Bouton Home moins sensible après une chute.



## NicoYouYou (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, malgré une bonne coque de protection, mon iPad2 est tombé sur un pied de chaise en métal sur le connecteur.

Depuis, l'USB est plus dur a insérer mais surtout, le bouton Home est moins sensible il faut appuyer fort, pas top quand un client le prend ou pour faire le double clic

Ma question 
Je peux reparer ça moi meme? Ce genre de chose est-il garanti? Vers qui je doit me tourner, et si non garantie, combien estimez vous les frais de réparation?

Envoyé de mon ipad.
Merci d'avance


----------



## flambi (28 Décembre 2011)

Si t'es encore sous garantie et qui n'y a pas de  trace de choc, il devrait être remplacé gratuitement par Apple!


----------

